# Jkd



## Drunken Arhat (Jan 15, 2003)

Is there any JKD schools in bay area california. I havent been able to locate any and would like to check it out!

DA


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 18, 2003)

Mi Sifu dosen't call his art JKD but you can make your own descisions on what you consider to be JKD! He's in Hayward, heres his site:
http://www.geocities.com/Tao_Of_Gung_Fu/The_Nucleus_Of_Gung_Fu.html

His email is on his site, I'm not going to put his phone# on here without his permission. I haven't trained with him for a while so just tell him you were sent by his lost brother in San Jose!

He probably thinks I'm lost, but I'm not, I'm just walking my own path!

IF YOU WANT THE REAL DEAL, DON'T PASS UP THE CHANCE TO TRAIN UNDER A TRUE MASTER FROM THE JAMES LEE LINEAGE!!!


----------



## Drunken Arhat (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks akja, I will check it when i get home--damn surf control

Drunken arhat


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drunken Arhat _
> *Thanks akja, I will check it when i get home--damn surf control
> 
> Drunken arhat *


----------

